# How long should a SIMPLE warranty fix take?



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Last friday April 5th I dropped my ranger off to have warranty work of replacing the throttle cable and fuel pressure test line replaced as they rubbed together and busted the fuel line. I dropped it off at 10a.m last week, just called to check and see how it was going. They said that they hadnt received the parts and that it'll be maybe next thursday-friday before they come in. Then It should be ready in 2-3 days after. So Im looking at the week of the 22nd of April.. Should it really take this long to do nothing but replace the throttle cable and a 6" piece of fuel line?? The service guy acted like I was ruining his day by calling.
.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Warrenty work always takes the longest. Depends on service guy, how good he is, how backed up they are, etc... etc...

It could take 2 weeks, it could take a month...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

It took Southern Sports (now out of business) 3 months to replace the wiring harness on my BF.

BFWDP


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my sons xmr was in for warranty 1 week after he bought it ,an did not see it agian for 3 months, air line ,electrical short,an rear axles,


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My 08 Brute sat at the dealer for 5 weeks to replace the rear oil seal under warranty.....I picked it up without them fixing it ...needless to say I haven't been back


----------



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Coolwizard said:


> My 08 Brute sat at the dealer for 5 weeks to replace the rear oil seal under warranty.....I picked it up without them fixing it ...needless to say I haven't been back


Thats what its looking like Im going to do if its not ready by thursday. I've got to have it back in time to build the speaker boxs for mudjam:saevilw:


----------



## GatorHunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Dealer mechanic's get paid by commission, so all paying customers get first priority, because mechanics don't get paid as much for warranty work. So it could sit for weeks until someone gets bored or has no choice to fix it.


----------

